# Paint peel on rear quarter panel.



## wallbngr (Feb 2, 2012)

Miy Cruze is a Black 2011 RS , has 28,000 Mi , I live in Montana and they sand the roads in the winter .
The paint on the lower rear quarter panel is flakeing off . It is right where the rear door seam is .. The panel isn't flush with the door . Has anyone else seen this yet


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

No paint peel issues here, but I did notice that I have a small area of chrome "bubbling" up on the front end, just below the hood on the passenger's side. It may not be an issue as I am looking at replacing my stock grille, but I am going to ask about it next time I'm in for service none-the-less...


----------



## BladeOfAnduril (Apr 27, 2012)

Check out this thread: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4932

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

